# Atsauksmes / Ieteikumi / Kritika >  Forums paliek bezjēdzīgs?

## GuntisK

Šajā forumā aizvien vairāk sākam rakstīt pilnīgas muļķības.   ::  Nu deļ kam rakstīt tādas huiņas (atvainojos par leksiku, bet savādāk nevar), ka daži te raksta (gan jau daudzi saprot par ko iet runa). Sākumā bija tīri tehnisks, interesants forums. Salīdzinot ar ārzemju forumiem (piem cnczone.com; audioportal.ru un daži citi kur esmu pierakstījies) šis jau sāk palikt par "glupu runu" forumu. Sāk tas viss besīt ārā. Ja runā par lietu, tad runā.....

----------


## Delfins

Principā - google.lv parasti atrisina 80% problēmu (cik novēroju pēc pašiem topikiem), un tas ka cilvēkie paliek arvien slinkāki un slinkāki, vispār negrib kaut cik iesprindzināt savas pelēkās šūnas, ir tikai apliecinājums šādam bardakam forumos.

----------


## marizo

piekrītu, ka kādu laiku agrāk šeit bija tehniskākas sarunas.. Pēdējā laikā šeit reģistrējušies daudz jaunu biedru, kas, iespējams, rada bezjēdzīgus topikus utt.. 
Es sevi arī dažreiz pieķeru rakstot ne to, ko varbūt vajadzētu.. Bet te jau brīžiem uzrodas tādi gudrie un lecīgie tipiņi, ka vispār negribas vairs postus lasīt..
Bet visā visumā šo forumu atbalstu- tomēr vieglāk apspriesties latviešu valodā, var kaut ko sarunāt ar citiem biedriem utt..

----------


## GTC

> Šajā forumā aizvien vairāk sākam rakstīt pilnīgas muļķības.   Nu deļ kam rakstīt tādas huiņas (atvainojos par leksiku, bet savādāk nevar), ka daži te raksta (gan jau daudzi saprot par ko iet runa). Sākumā bija tīri tehnisks, interesants forums. Salīdzinot ar ārzemju forumiem (piem cnczone.com; audioportal.ru un daži citi kur esmu pierakstījies) šis jau sāk palikt par "glupu runu" forumu. Sāk tas viss besīt ārā. Ja runā par lietu, tad runā.....


 


> Viss bija labi, līdz šim brīdim, kad parādījās šis topiks.  Neviens itkā nežēlojās,ne par nevietā rakstītu tēmu, ne par ko citu.  Pietiek tikai iebilst kaut ko lieku, kā uzreiz parādās kāds iebildums. GTC rakstīja: ...


 Nu re, pats arī esi nonācis līdz tam pašam, par ko es rakstīju:
http://www.tevalo.lv/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1179
... stipri līdzīga tēma, praktiski tas pats!

----------


## GuntisK

Jā GTC-diemžēl jāatzīst, ka tas tā ir. Kad tu iesāki šo tēmu es tam nepievērsu nekādu uzmanību, tam, ka te "spamo". Nu pierakstīja ko ne tā un viss.  ::  Bet tā rūpīgāk palasot nākas secināt, ka mūsu tehniskais līmenis ir tāds pašvaks.  ::   Lielākā daļa tikai piedāvā fantastiskus projektus,superjaudīgas mikrenes bet tehniska risinājuma nav. Nu tipa tā: jāizmanto šī un šī mikroshēma, jo tā ir labāka. Ar ko labāka? Pateikt nevaram.   ::  Jāpiebilst, ka es vairāk esmu par to lai celtu foruma topicu tehnisko līmeni.
OFFTOP:Un kāpēc topicā *Parādiet pasaulei savus salodētos brīnumus!* tik maz reālu konstrukciju? Vai tad tiešām tik ar mēli kulstīt mākam?

----------


## karloslv

Kaut ko parādīt, nofotografēt, aprakstīt, izlasīt, iedziļināties, tas viss prasa piepūli. Daudziem gribas tikai, lai visu izdara viņu vietā, bet lai prieks tiek viņiem pašiem. Ko ar viņiem darīt? Man rodas dusmas, izlasot jautājumus no sērijas 'es visu esmu gatavs darīt, tikai nezinu, kādu trafi tīt, nedodiet linkus, nelieciet domāt, tikai pasakiet'. Un vēl vairāk kaitina atbildes, kurās kāds pārliecinoši gvelž muļķības bez pamatojuma. Respekts rodas pret prātīgu atbilžu autoriem un darītājiem. Protams, vajadzētu iecietīgi, bet ne vienmēr izdodas. GuntisK pareizi saka par ārzemju forumiem, tur ir pavisam citādi. Vaina jau vien mūsos pašos.
Aprakstīšanas un fotografēšanas jautājumā slinkuma problēma attiecas arī uz mani, tāpēc man ir radusies iedvesma aprakstīt sīkāk par to, ko esmu darījis un radījis. Ceru drīzumā pievienot kādu vērtību šim forumam.

----------


## GuntisK

Es arī gribētu vairāk ievietot savu konstrukciju aprakstus, bet diemžēl man nav digitālā fotoaparāta-tikai tas, kas mobilajā.  :: 
Karloslv-tu pareizi saki, ka daudzi grib lai visu viņiem "pasniedz uz paplātes". Domāsim un darīsim kopā-izdomājam ko noderīgu, domājam kā to uzlabot, vārdu sakot-nodarbosimies ar ko tiešām reālu.

----------


## Didzis

Latvijā elektroniķu ir tik cik viņu ir. Vecākā paaudze ar internetu ir uz jūs un forumos vispār neparādās. Jaunajai paaudzei attiecīgi nav zināšanu. Tas gan taisnība, ka vispirms vajag pameklēt interesējošo tēmu internetā un tikai pēc tam uzdot konkrētus jautājumus, lai gan internets jau arī ir viena liela miskaste. Bieži vien pēdējo fufeli sabildē ar krutu fočuku, saliek bildes un beizu aprakstu, bet galā štrunts vien ir. Žurnālos vismaz kāds tehnisks cilvēks  neļauj publicēt muļķības, bet internetā liec ko gribi. Tāpēc vien ir vajadzīgi šāds un līdzīgi forumi, lai varētu paprasīt, kas ir kas. Skaidrs, ka krievu un aņgļu valodas forumos būs vairāk cilvēku, jo šais valodās runājošu cilvēku vienkārši uz pasaules ir vairāk. Nav jau ko brīnīties, ka jaunieši visu grib lai viņiem pienes gatavu. Tā tak ir visapkārt, pat maize vairs nav jāgriež, jo pārdodas sagriezta. Ar ko tad elektronika savādāka?  Visapkārt tiek kultivēta patērētāju sabiedrības domāšana un cilvēkam, kurš nav pedzīvojis krievu laikus,liekas, ka arī forumā kāds "maizīti sagriezīs" un vēl mutē iebāzīs.

----------


## juris90

::  ja ja atzishos es ari esmu rakstijis dazjas vietasmulkjibas. 
pagaidam es uzdodu daudz jautajumu un daudz runaju jo mekleju sev vajadzigo infu. man pagaidam nav ko paradit tikai tapec ka man pagaidam ir problemas ar naudu. kad man bus vairak naudas tad man ari protams bus darbi kurus es vareshu paradit un beigt liet tukshus vardus.  ::  
es vispar domaju ka daudziem butu daudz vairak ko paradit ja butu.... nauda jo ne visi jau strada  ::

----------


## marizo

Tas tieši, ka internets ir viena liela miskaste!   ::  Labi, ir jau tur arī pietiekami daudz noderīgas un patiesas informācijas, bet ir gadījies sastapties ar muļķībām. Un tas, vismaz man, daļēji liek šaubīties par atrastās informācijas kvalitāti.
Otra lieta, kādēļ jautāt ir vienkāršāk, ir tā, ka dažreiz "uz sitiena" nevar izdomāt, kā vajadzīgo lietu nosaukt angliski, krieviski, vai arī vienkārši inetā neizdodas atrast neko vajadzībai piemērotu. (manā gadījumā)
Vismaz no iesācēja viedokļa raugoties, reizēm pietrūkst pārliecības par sevi, ka varēsi to uztaisīt. Tas arī rada liekus jautājumus.  :: 
Reāli kaut ko darot, būvējot, tiek uzkrātas zināšanas, kaut ko jaunu uzbūvēt kļūs arvien vieglāk.

----------


## Athlons

forums ir ok... vismaz latviski...
pac cenšos daudz nemuldēt tur, kur nevaru ko puslīdz sakarīgu pateikt...
laigan jau ceturto gadu studēju rtu elektroniku, poņas nav nekādas...   ::  
vienīgā lieta, uz ko esu nedaudz pasistc ir audiotehnika, tāpēc arī būvēju tikai pastūžus...  ::  
kautgan lienot dziļāk tanī lietā, saprotu, ka neko nesaprotu...  ::

----------


## GuntisK

> laigan jau ceturto gadu studēju rtu elektroniku, poņas nav nekādas...


 Da nu nevar būt!   ::

----------


## Didzis

Mierīgi var nobeigt radiotehnikas faķi un nezināt aiz kura gala jātur lodāmurs un pat ar labām sekmēm nobeigt. Tāda jau nu ir mums tā mācību sistēma. Perfekti būsi apguvis augstāko matemātiku un citas fundamentālas zināšanas, bet, ja pašam nav intereses, savā specialitātē vari būt nulle. Man vispār nav saprotama tā sistēma, ka cilvēki iet mācīties par juristiem, jo tur lieli honorār, vai par datoriķiem, jo tas ir populāri un viegli dabūt darbu u.t.t. Vispār tas ir cits temats, bet kautkā saistīts ar forumu jau tas ir. Ja mācību iestādēs strādātu par pasniedzējiem savas lietas fani, tad nebūtu jāuzdod jautājumi forumā, bet varētu jautāt pasniedzējam.

----------


## Athlons

> Mierīgi var nobeigt radiotehnikas faķi un nezināt aiz kura gala jātur lodāmurs un pat ar labām sekmēm nobeigt.


  ::  KĀĀ??? velns parāvis...
problēma laikam ir tā, ka LODĀMURU es zinu aiz kura gala jātur...  ::

----------


## marizo

Tur jau tā lieta, ka RTU māca matemātiku un fiziku. Bet lodāmuru Tev neviens tur neparādīs, kur nu vēl aptaustīt atļaus.   ::

----------


## Delfins

Man lodēšanu mācīja vidusskolā Darbmācībā.. bet ja cilvēkam ir tieksme, tad viņš arī pamatskolā pats sāks lodēt

RTU maksimums ko atļauj, ir saslēgt gatavos moduļus - ampermetri, voltmetri, reostati un cita figņa.

----------


## Athlons

> RTU maksimums ko atļauj, ir saslēgt gatavos moduļus - ampermetri, voltmetri, reostati un cita figņa.


  ::  un tas pac darbojas uz godavārda...

----------


## MONKEY

Jā interesanti lasīt jūsu teikumus. Tiešam daudziem ir taisnība un piekrītu tam. Tagad pateikšu savas domas par šo forumu. Protams tas būs man viedoklis un domas. Es esmu pirmo reizi reģistrējies forumā un tieš šajā. Pirms tam tikai lasiju , lai sāgtu apjēgt to ko man vajag. Manuprāt forums nav domāts, lai tikai daži runātu tiešām gudri par saviem projektiem ( to var darīt privāti ), BET LAI DALĪTOS PIEREDZĒ. Šo forumu skatās visadi un forums kalpo, lai atbildētu precīzi un latviski, lai viss būtu vienkopus. manuprāt nekā labāka par forumu iesācējam kā man nav, ja vel neko neviens nav mācijis un visu apgūst pašmācības ceļā reizēm nepareizi.

----------


## MONKEY

A jā es protams neatbalstu to ka visu pasaka priekšā, jo pajies laiks un atkal jautās par līdzīgu tēmu. Nevar jau darīt ko nemaz nezinot kapēc tā dara u.t.t.

----------


## Epis

es galvenam jautājumam nepiekrītu. viss ir tīri labi. 
par pašu komentāru saturu tad gribēt jau visi gribētu lai uz jautājumiem atbildētu kāds augsta līmeņa specs, bet reālitāte jau ir tāda kāda tā ir!, kad šeit lielākā daļa ir cilvēku kas mācās (nav vēl daudz augsta līmeņa speci (arī es tikai mācos)). Varbūt vaidzētu kādam sabidīt kādu projektu ar latvijas izglītības un zinātenes ministrīju(moš kādu eiropas naudu piesaistīt) par to lai viņi noalgo kādu skolotāju, speciālistu (labāk būtu ja viņi būtu vairāk, konkurētu savā starpā!) kas tad varētu iesaistīties diskusījās un celt to foruma tehnisko līmeni. 
+ vēl  būtu labi kādu valodas speciālistu kas visus svešvārdus latviskotu, savādāk jādomā pašam kā tos terminus lai nosauc latviski.
kā piemērs šeit viens raksts Hp latviešu mājaslpā par tehnoloģijām "Jauns veids labāku mikroshēmu ražošanai", kur ir iztulkoti tie smagiem termini bīj ļoti dīvaini lasīt šito rakstu ar neparatiem terminiem (apskatījos angļu versīju un varu tekt kad to es labāk sapratu nekā latviešu versiju.
http://h41131.www4.hp.com/lv/lv/feature ... y4690.html 

Es domāju kad pēc pāris gadiem, tie kas tagat ir iesācēji kļūs par speciem un tad tajā vietā lai uzdotu jautājums vairāk uz viņiem atbildēs, mācot atkal citus jaunos, to varētu nosaukt par atgriezienisko saiti ja kāds kautko tev dod tad ir arī jādod pretī tas pats vari  kādam to padomu pa velti iedot  ::  gūstot kādu devu morālā gandarījuma.

----------


## GuntisK

> šeit viens raksts Hp latviešu mājaslpā par tehnoloģijām "Jauns veids labāku mikroshēmu ražošanai", kur ir iztulkoti tie smagiem termini bīj ļoti dīvaini lasīt šito rakstu ar neparatiem terminiem (apskatījos angļu versīju un varu tekt kad to es labāk sapratu nekā latviešu versiju.
> http://h41131.www4.hp.com/lv/lv/feature ... y4690.html


 FPGA? Nu Epi-cepuri nost! Tu tiešām esi savas lietas fanats!   ::   ::

----------


## Athlons

> ...apskatījos angļu versīju un varu tekt kad to es labāk sapratu nekā latviešu versiju.
> http://h41131.www4.hp.com/lv/lv/feature ... 690.html...


  ::  mmm nekas ūber dīvains nelikās, bet whtvr, kā kuram... a kur tu atradi angļu versiju? man kkā nesanāca...   ::

----------


## abergs

> Principā - google.lv parasti atrisina 80% problēmu (cik novēroju pēc pašiem topikiem), un tas ka cilvēkie paliek arvien slinkāki un slinkāki, vispār negrib kaut cik iesprindzināt savas pelēkās šūnas, ir tikai apliecinājums šādam bardakam forumos.


 Dļēji var piekrist. Tikai ar "zinātnisku bakstīšanos" mūžīgi paliksim astē. Man maizes darba darīšanās ir iznācis saskarties
ar "rietumu" inženieriem un reizēm "asinis uzvārās" no attieksmes kā pret "trešās pasaules" pārstāvjiem.
Varbūt daži mani posti liekas augstprātīgi, bet kurš tēlos dievu un noteiks robežu starp slinkumu un vēl
saglabājušos vēlēšanos uzzināt un saprast?
Mazāk ēdīsim viens otru brokastīs vairāk runāsim par tehniskām tēmām!

----------


## GuntisK

[quote="abergs"]un reizēm "asinis uzvārās" no attieksmes kā pret "trešās pasaules" pārstāvjiem.
 [quote]
Par šito pastāstīšu vienu gadījumu... Pirms pāris gadiem uz Dāniju pieredzes apmaiņā devās vesela delegācija komunālo saimniecību vadītāju (ūdens projekts kaut kāds bija). Nu ko, viņu vidū bija arī mans tēvs. Un tiem Dāņiem bija *tāds*  izbrīns, ka to viņu sagatavoto vienu projekta daļu, kas bija paredzēta uz 4 dienām, mūsējie izņēma pa pus dienu. Nē-ne jau tjap-ljap! Vnk lieta tāda, ka šie uzskatot Latviju par galīgi atpalikušu, sāka stāstīt lietas ko mūsējie pārzin varbūt pat labāk nekā viņi.  ::  Sak-ko jūs mums te stāstat kā maziem bērniem, runājam par nopietnākām lietām.Domāja, ka mēs no kaut kādiem džungļiem. Tāda lūk ir situācija-ko par mums reāli domā rietumnieki.  ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Tur jau tā lieta, ka RTU māca matemātiku un fiziku. Bet lodāmuru Tev neviens tur neparādīs, kur nu vēl aptaustīt atļaus.


 RTU ir viens bardaks... jo pats esmu piedzīvojis to... sākot kopš iestāšanās....
Labaratorijas jaunās gan tur ir normālas, gan bibliotēka laba...
Kad mācijos RTK mums bija pat lodēšanas prakse... un beigās katram bija jāsalodē kaut kāda elektroniska shēmiņa ( pēc paša izvēles ), es izvēlējos savu variantu un salodēju simistora jaudas regulātoru...
Vēlāk laborants man atļāva nākt uz labaratoriju un pēc vēlēšanās kaut ko priekš sevis sameistarot... tā pat atļāva salasīt priekš sevis detaļas... šajā laikā tapa dažas ierīces un radiouztvērēji....  :: 
Jāsaka gan, ka dažās lietās RTK pārspēj RTU

----------


## deivs001

> forums ir ok... vismaz latviski...
> pac cenšos daudz nemuldēt tur, kur nevaru ko puslīdz sakarīgu pateikt...
> laigan jau ceturto gadu studēju rtu elektroniku, poņas nav nekādas...   
> vienīgā lieta, uz ko esu nedaudz pasistc ir audiotehnika, tāpēc arī būvēju tikai pastūžus...  
> kautgan lienot dziļāk tanī lietā, saprotu, ka neko nesaprotu...


 Ir tak teiciens (laikam) jo vairāk zini, jo varāk saproti, ka neko nezini. 

Par RTU runājot, šogad iestājos mehatroniķos un šodien mums praktiskajās mācībās mācīja lasīt elektriskās shēmas un arī saslēgt tās. Manuprāt, 2 lekcijai ir pietiekami labi. UN ja tev pašam ir kaut MINIMĀLA loģiskā domāšana var izdomāt un saprast to. Elektronikas pamatus jau var tāpat saprast, ja vien ir liela interese un savs "guru", kam uzdot jautajumus. Ideāli ir ja skolēniem tas būtu pasniedzējs, bet nevienmēr tā notiek.

----------


## Raimonds1

nu mana pieredze ar boot un eoz rosina domāt, ka Latvijā ir traģiski maz programmētāju, kam oms, vats un ampērs nešķiet lamuvārdi

lai gan Epis ir vienīgais zināmais LV programmists, kurs nekaunas no savas pagaidām nezināšanas

un vajadzētu atcerēties , ka nespeciālists 1 no 1000 postiem var ierosināt tādu domu gājienu, kas speciālistiem, kas zina, kā vajag darīt un ko nevar izzdarīt, var likt padomāt pavisam citā virzienā

un jauno forumiešu jautājumi ļauj saprast, kas tieši ir jāmāca un kur tieši LV izglītība nerulleē

----------


## GuntisK

Es savukārt zinu daudzus programmistus, kas pie tās programmēšanas nonāca caur elektroniku. Bija elektroniķi-kļuva programmētāji.  ::

----------


## Lemings

Manuprāt, ja kas forumam trūkst tad tā ir uzraudzība, citos forumos ir atsevišķi cilvēki, kas noteiktās kategorijās neatļauj tukšu muldēšanu un dzēš drazu ārā.

----------


## Raimonds1

http://eoz.lv/showthread.php?t=9249

vai tā ir muldēšana tēma miskaste - bija gan cita tēma   :: 
kas noteiks, kas ir muļkības? vairākums??

http://eoz.lv/showthread.php?t=9250&page=3

34/14  tātad - demokrātija nosaka , tad tās ir muļkības

šeit man izdevās atainot 1995.gada situāciju, kad arī tika demeokrātiski nobalsots, ka fiziku skolā nevajag. Teiksim tā - ka zināmā veidā handikapētiem indivīdiem ir tieksme saasināti uztvert situācijas un vērojama nespēja pat runāt par to !

----------


## marcina

> nu mana pieredze ar boot un eoz rosina domāt, ka Latvijā ir traģiski maz programmētāju, kam oms, vats un ampērs nešķiet lamuvārdi


 Manā uzskatījumā
-> Boot - pļāpātuve par visu - sākot ar nakts sapņiem un beidzot ar pelmeņu pagatavošanu utt.
-> EOZ - tirgus, kur pārdod PC dzelžus, kā arī lanparty noteikšanu vieta

DAŽKĀRT gadās arī kas labs, bet reti.




> 34/14 tātad - demokrātija nosaka , tad tās ir muļkības


 Tikai nevajag aizmirst, kas ir tā lielākā daļa demokrātijas EOZ forumā!  ::   ::  

Rakstiņš, protams, interesants, bet, lai no tā būtu kāda jēga, jābūt politiķm.
Starp citu - nemanīju, ka šis rakstiņš būtu šeit - Tevalo forumā...   ::

----------


## Raimonds1

nu ja, un tieši tapēc it kā intelektuālā un aktīvā  vidē  ::   tika atveidota piektā gada situācija - proti - kaut kāds mazākums tā kā gribētu to fiziku un elektroniku, bet tā ka bailes tikt izsmietiem, tā kā gribas , lai lielie zēni un blondas viņus sapprot, tā kā administrācijai jāizpatīk uttt...
 un rezultatā 12 gadus pēc lielā notikuma it kā ar tēmu - fiziku, kīmiju, matemātiku skolās vajag saiistīti lautini  ATKāRTO TO PAšU PIEKTA GADA PROCESU -  cenzē tekstus, slēdz tēmas, neinetersējas par to, ka Latvijas patentu nopērk par 100 000 bet pardod par miljoniem

----------

